# White R32 GTR, new regas+goodies



## Inline Slut (Jan 23, 2007)

Thought I would take some pics today and give the GTR a quick wash, it was pretty dirty and I have been wanting to clean it, got a day off so I went at it, I must say though it was so cold washing the car today:lol: 

Things i did recently was get the desmond regamasters professional refinished, I was going to do it myself but lost the time I needed, Im very happy with the outcome and colour, its a darker bronze with a suttle shine. The hood also got changed to a gun metal GTR hood, with lip and grill, those will be geting painted very soon to match the rest of the car. 

Enjoy, not the best since it was still wet but I didnt have the patience to detail it in such cold weather


















































GTR and SIR in harmony


















Power FC+LCI wideband 02 sensor










Roll cage and interior shots, things need replaceing but otherwise its very clean inside.


































Hell ya Grid Dancer










And for those that dont know whats under the hood, everything is geting tuned next week!!










Thanks for looking


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Are you in BC or what? 

Shouldn't you be getting her ready for winter? As in, covering it in a warm garage  salt + R32 = 

Clean engine bay


----------



## Inline Slut (Jan 23, 2007)

lol yes I am in B.C, and no the car doesnt see much driving even when its nice out, waiting to be tuned, and making legal with the new laws of having proper headlights. I am going to be storeing it shortly where it will sit for the winter.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

bah yeah i forgot about all that! you going with the honda lights? such a shame for such a stupid little thing. 

Its gonna suck if i move back to BC, can i drive around legally with Ontario plates  you know, hey officer i just commute to BC for work :chuckle:


----------



## Inline Slut (Jan 23, 2007)

lol, well I have a buddy on gtrcanada who makes his own lights, he has made me a set and I will be picking them up soon, they look really good and all dot approved. There not the honda stuff either, he buys stock GTR headlights and builds them with dot approved lenses ect....


----------



## Inline Slut (Jan 23, 2007)

legally drive around? haha I drive my GTR up and down the street all the time, no plates, just storage insurance, they wont even give me day insurance because they want the headlights fixed...but there isnt even a manufacture that makes them...its so stupid and waste of time for transportation canada.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Grid dancer, next on my list. Nice engine bay.


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

I love that hood! hahahaha


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Nice car! Is that a TBO kit? 

Spray the bonnet white, it looks liek a Midland Taxi lol


----------



## Inline Slut (Jan 23, 2007)

ya the hood or the car will be geting fully painted, its either bayside blue the whole car or paint the hood white to match.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Forgive me for ruining your car, but I did try to help...honest, lol

white:









I TRIED to do a normal blue, but add a bit purple in to give it the 'bayside' thing...but nah...didn't work did it ?:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Lovely car you have there mate.

(cool shop again Liamo  )


----------



## Inline Slut (Jan 23, 2007)

impressive photoshop there:chuckle:


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

very nice 32,


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

Can you go over what you did for oil lines? I'm going single here in a few weeks, and I'm just curious.


----------



## Inline Slut (Jan 23, 2007)

well for the oil lines all you really need to do is look at everything, you dont need two oil feeds or drains now since you only have one turbo, so eliminate the ones you dont want to use for setup, plug the holes that you wont need. If your single turbo is coolant cooled make sure to keep those coolant lines on and open, my turbo is just a journal bearing so its oil cooled so for me I got rid of alot of those stupid hard lines that are everywhere in the engine bay.


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

what single turbo did you go for? and what make of manifold did u get?


----------



## Inline Slut (Jan 23, 2007)

Its a single T67 with a 84 A/R, the turbo is good for 700hp, the manifold was a basic ebay one, but modified and re-enforced for strength, it came with a reverse v-band hks flange, but I was running a t4 flange so I had to cut it, weld on a new flange, then I thermal coated the manifold while I was at it to clean it up.


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

L14M0 said:


> I TRIED to do a normal blue, but add a bit purple in to give it the 'bayside' thing...but nah...didn't work did it ?:


very nearly did reims blue - Evo colours on a Skyline, lovely uke:


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice ride, looking good. Always love the TBO kit, but I am a bit bias. 

Saying that, have you thought about a nice purple (Midnight Purple comes to mind.) The long as the purple is dark enough and doesn't have too much red in it, it will look nice on a GTR... especially one with a TBO kit; it needs a dark colour. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitsu (Dec 15, 2007)

wat bodykit is it ? i love the side skirt of ur r32. thanks


----------



## TOMMO_GTR (Sep 8, 2007)

anybody know where to get desmond regamaster wheels in the UK (or anywhere...just where can i buy them???)


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

I painted my 32 in a GM blue of all things. I'm very happy with the results..


----------



## TOMMO_GTR (Sep 8, 2007)

roadie -those wheels look similar!

Can you and inline slut tell me what make/model/size/offset your wheels are and whether your using spacers or not?

They look like desmond regamasters to me...ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO BUY THEM???

cheers
tommo


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

They are regamasters. Off hand I think the size is 17x9.5 with a 12 offset. No spacers, no rubbing. A 255/40/17 sits nics and flush with the rim. Have a look on gtrcanada, as there were a couple of sets for sale recently. Incredibly light wheel if you were not aware....
I will swap out my lugs in the next day or two and will confirm the specs....Kev.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

What rear spats are they that sit behind the rear wheels are they the Trust ones??? Many thanks, loving white GTR's they look awesome.


----------



## Inline Slut (Jan 23, 2007)

17x9 rega's, with 18 offset If I remember correctly.


----------

